# Premature menopause on the increase



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

In the Daily Mail. Interesting article, it says early menopause (before 40) affected 1 percent of women in the eighties and now it's nearly 6 percent. It also says the group most affected are women from a lower social class and smokers. & says the average age of menopause is 51 years. THe link is:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2012021/1-20-women-hit-early-menopause-Doctors-baffled-rising-numbers-40s-affected.html

/links


----------

